# Recommendations wanted. Pieces similar to Faure's slow movements



## Adagietto (Jun 11, 2012)

My favorite music at the moment are the slow movements from Faure's Piano Trio, his Piano Quartets and Piano Quintets. I'm looking for some lesser known works for Piano Trio-Piano Quintet that would fit in with the Faure pieces. An example being the "Lento Molto Tranquillo" movement from Herbert Howells' Piano Quartet, which sounds like it could have easily come from a long-lost Faure Piano Quartet.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if you've checked out the Saint Saens works. Most of them sound like they they come from a long-lost Fauré work but mostly they are lost on me :lol:

One of the threads about 'obscure impressionist' composers should help you. Unfortunately I'm on limited bandwidth today. The Timpani Records releases of French composers should also help with your search. 

I like the Fauré piano trio very much. His compositions bring out delicate tonal revelations in the slow majestic flow of his writings.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Try some of the Piano music of Erik Satie.


----------



## Dimiter (Feb 24, 2013)

Also Ernest Chausson - piano quartet 



 as well as D'Indy - trio


----------

